# Dr Who aquarium decor



## cathayvet (Mar 28, 2014)

Has anyone else seen the Dr Who aquarium pieces? The TARDIS..Cyberman...and a Dalek..


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Are you asking where to find it or if we've seen that there is doctor who decor?

If it's the former, here's the cyberman head: http://www.thatpetplace.com/doctor-who-aquarium-ornament-cyberman-helmet-5in


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

No but now I WANT them!! Where did you find them?


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

They're on amazon and ebay


----------



## Varmint (Apr 10, 2014)

That's awesome. Some lucky Betta is going to enjoy camping out in the eye holes!


----------

